
The Sleeper Effect - harscoat
http://www.spring.org.uk/2010/11/persuasion-the-sleeper-effect.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PsychologyBlog+%28PsyBlog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
mikemainguy
I see this with clients all the time. Pitch a "stupid" idea and 10 weeks later
the client comes back with a "brilliant" one (that is identical).

